# ROTP selections FY 2020-2021



## tr1234

I applied to the ROTP program in October 2019 for the position of Infantry Officer. I am currently competition listed. When I spoke to the recruiter, he said some selections were made. I was curious to know if anyone received and offer?


----------



## jaysfan17

I did my interview for InfO in mid feb. At that time there were 3 positions filled. But i have not received an offer.


----------



## tr1234

Ok. Hope you get an offer soon. The recruiter said there were no selections made for Infantry and Armoured yet. There is selection happening in April but the date has not yet been decided.


----------



## RubberSoul

Hey guys,

I applied and finished my medical + interview during February. It shows "Ready for Competition List" on my file. What's the difference between Ready for Competition list and Competition list?


----------



## tr1234

An applicant is placed in the Competition List when all the mandatory tests such as aptitude test, interview and medical examination are cleared. So selections are made from this list. If it says, ready for the Competition list, you are just a step behind in getting into the Competition list. This could be because the CAF put the names into the Competition list once every 2 or 3 weeks. So you should be in the Competition list soon.


----------



## akhlyd

I got my offer on March 31. I applied ROTP for Logistics.


----------



## tr1234

Nice. Did anyone get an offer for Infantry Officer?


----------



## tr1234

Does anyone know when Infantry officer positions are offered for ROTP? I mean like is it the last occupation that recruiters send offers for or something like that?


----------



## RubberSoul

The ROTP Selections happen throughout April to May. Some people from last year received their offer at the very end of May. I am not sure about if specific jobs get their offers first but there are people who have received their offers at a later date. From last year, I know some people who got their offer in February and some who got theirs in May.


----------



## winds_13

The main selections for RMC are in April with 2nd-round selections in May. Some early offers are given out prior to candidates that are exceptionally competitive.


----------



## Luyico

First round of selections occurred last Friday, April 17th. Offers should be rolling in soon, I read "Selected" on the online portal so perhaps they will be tendered soon. Hopefully we receive the call in coming weeks, it would be nice to hear some good news during these times. Good luck everyone.


----------



## tr1234

What trade did you get chosen for?


----------



## yolotuber

what portal are you mentionning?


----------



## 777huhu

Hi, 

I just checked my process status for ROTP and it says selected. 
Does that mean I will be receiving an offer soon?

Thank you


----------



## Luyico

tr1234 said:
			
		

> What trade did you get chosen for?



I'm not sure which occupation yet as it only specifies whether my file was selected.



			
				JoNugget said:
			
		

> what portal are you mentionning?



The CAF Online Employment Application (OEA). I remember using it for the validation portion of the application as well. It shows the process status of your file, pretty handy. 

here's the link: https://www.prod-recruiting-recrutement.forces.gc.ca/  

Fair warning its downright laggy and I can only get it to login on my phone


----------



## tr1234

Most likely, you get selected for your first occupation preference. Do you mind telling us what was your first occupation preference?


----------



## tr1234

Congratulations. You will be receiving an offer very soon. May I know what was your first occupation preference?

Thank you


----------



## Luyico

Yeah I gotcha, my occupation preference is Infantry then Engineer Officer, could go either way though. Depends which one I ranked higher on the list. I had to drop my third aircrew trade (AEC) because there wasn't enough time for the air-factor medical. What occupations did you choose if I may ask?


----------



## tr1234

Ye sure, I chose Infantry as first, Armoured as second and Artillery as third, but I don't see "selected" on my portal. The recruiter said I was competitive and have a strong chance. I think I'll have further wait and see.


----------



## tr1234

How did you score on the CFAT?


----------



## Luyico

tr1234 said:
			
		

> How did you score on the CFAT?



I believe I scored around 55~/60


----------



## Luyico

I just missed the call, enrollment offer is for EME Officer RMCC for 4 years


----------



## yolotuber

congrats , you’ll have fun at rmc !


----------



## jaysfan17

I received my acceptance today as well for 4 years as InfO. Hopefully I can cut that 4 years into 2 and a half as I’ve already completed a handful of courses.


----------



## Luyico

That's great news man, I'll see you there eh


----------



## winds_13

jaysfan17, RMC does not typically allow students to graduate in under 4 years. 

I know many in my graduating class that began RMC having already completed a full year of university... they all completed a full 4 years at the college.


----------



## PreparedBroom

Hello all,

I am very curious about what method you guys are receiving your offers, is it by phone call, email, letter in the mailbox, etc. I am getting a bit anxious because on the application website, it says that an offer has been tendered (for about a week) yet I have received no information about it by any means.

Also is there a specific time frame to accept an offer once it has been sent out?


----------



## jaysfan17

PreparedBroom said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am very curious about what method you guys are receiving your offers, is it by phone call, email, letter in the mailbox, etc. I am getting a bit anxious because on the application website, it says that an offer has been tendered (for about a week) yet I have received no information about it by any means.
> 
> Also is there a specific time frame to accept an offer once it has been sent out?



I might not be of much help to your question as I received an email from my CT broker as I am transferring from the reserves. However, when I completed the interview I asked how I%u2019d be notified and the Captain said most likely through email or phone call plus a letter in the mail. We%u2019re still in the early stages so it%u2019s tough to predict how others will get notified.

Also in regards to the timeframe question. Respond ASAP.


----------



## jaysfan17

winds_13 said:
			
		

> jaysfan17, RMC does not typically allow students to graduate in under 4 years.
> 
> I know many in my graduating class that began RMC having already completed a full year of university... they all completed a full 4 years at the college.



I just received an email from admissions and they’ll be counting my credits towards my degree. They also mentioned that it is not uncommon for students to graduate “early”.


----------



## Luyico

PreparedBroom said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am very curious about what method you guys are receiving your offers, is it by phone call, email, letter in the mailbox, etc. I am getting a bit anxious because on the application website, it says that an offer has been tendered (for about a week) yet I have received no information about it by any means.
> 
> Also is there a specific time frame to accept an offer once it has been sent out?



I frequently checked the portal and one or two days after it said selected I received the call, of course I missed it. Then a few hours after that I got the offer through email (recruiting centre Ottawa). The letter says "If we have not received your reply within 14 days, we will assume that you have declined the offer". I promptly signed and sent it to the offers.offres email address, try contacting your detachment (an email should work). Congratulations on being selected!


----------



## PreparedBroom

The offer finally came via email, I cannot express how big the smile is on my face right now


----------



## tr1234

Congrats bro. What occupation did you receive an offer for?


----------



## PreparedBroom

tr1234 said:
			
		

> Congrats bro. What occupation did you receive an offer for?



I got an offer for pilot, and I'll be studying aerospace at the college.


----------



## yolotuber

PreparedBroom said:
			
		

> I got an offer for pilot, and I'll be studying aerospace at the college.


 Congrats !!  Do you know if you go to Saint-jean or RMC for 1st year ??


----------



## jaysfan17

JoNugget said:
			
		

> Congrats !!  Do you know if you go to Saint-jean or RMC for 1st year ??



I don't think those details are official yet. In the email I received, for the "school" section, it simply said RMC. 

I think once the offer letters get sent out you'll know a bit more about where you're going, if we go at all. First term (maybe first semester) could start out via distance learning.

Have you received any news for yourself?


----------



## yolotuber

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> I don't think those details are official yet. In the email I received, for the "school" section, it simply said RMC.
> 
> I think once the offer letters get sent out you'll know a bit more about where you're going, if we go at all. First term (maybe first semester) could start out via distance learning.
> 
> Have you received any news for yourself?


I'm already at CMR, I just like recruiting stats and this forum so I often come here. I was wondering if he goes to St-jean because I'm a prep, so he will technically be in my year cause we will both be juniors!

Staff edit to fix quote box.


----------



## PreparedBroom

JoNugget said:
			
		

> Congrats !!  Do you know if you go to Saint-jean or RMC for 1st year ??



On the offer it said, "The intention is that you will be posted to the Canadian Forces Base ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OF CANADA
0046."


----------



## Luyico

Did you also get an enrollment ceremony date? I think they're trying to avoid doing it online, mine is in late June.


----------



## PreparedBroom

Luyico said:
			
		

> Did you also get an enrollment ceremony date? I think they're trying to avoid doing it online, mine is in late June.



I did not get an exact date, it said, "You will be enrolled in the Canadian Armed Forces in late June/early July 2020."


----------



## tr1234

Does anyone know when the selection date for the May rounds? Anyone received offers recently for ROTP?


----------



## jaysfan17

tr1234 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the selection date for the May rounds? Anyone received offers recently for ROTP?



I would assume it would be the end of May. Much like what you saw already with some people in this thread hearing about their selection 1-2 weeks ago.

Have patience and faith. After we compared notes via PM, you are certainly a better candidate than myself. 

There are sporadic offers that can get issued post-May and even into September.


----------



## Luyico

I was recently talking to a friend and he said his recruiting centre said that a selection for ACSO would occur May 19~


----------



## Charters

Got an offer a few weeks ago from RMC for Naval Warfare Officer! In the letter I received it was mentioned that basic wouldn't happen this summer due to covid... Anybody know when they would have it? I know its split into 2 summers but from what I hear there isn't a lot of spare time in the 4 years that they could fit it back in.


----------



## PuckChaser

Charters said:
			
		

> Got an offer a few weeks ago from RMC for Naval Warfare Officer! In the letter I received it was mentioned that basic wouldn't happen this summer due to covid... Anybody know when they would have it? I know its split into 2 summers but from what I hear there isn't a lot of spare time in the 4 years that they could fit it back in.



Your training will be delayed. ROTP candidates are confined by the academic year so you may end up having to do whatever is usually done in Summer 3 before your 4th year, in Summer 4 after your graduation. It won't be the last time something is delayed or changed in your career.


----------



## Charters

Thanks for the insight. Crazy times in the world right now.


----------



## tr1234

Does anyone know what this means "Whether or not you require long-term storage for your belongings while away at basic training? ".


----------



## Blackadder1916

tr1234 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what this means "Whether or not you require long-term storage for your belongings while away at basic training? ".



Context?  Source?


----------



## tr1234

Sent to me by a recruiter asking me to reply to the questions he asked through email. This was one of the questions. This was after I accepted my offer for ROTP.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Then it means exactly as worded.  He wants to know "whether or not you require long-term storage for your belongings while away at basic training".  If you own stuff, what are you going to do with the stuff that you can't take to basic training.


----------



## tr1234

When it comes to making the final decision with regards to what fall semester will look like, is it the public health officials that decide or is it up to individual universities? Did anyone get info regarding the upcoming academic year from RMC?


----------



## jaysfan17

No news, yet. We probably won't find out closer to July. There's a chance though that we'll be starting out distance learning. Personally, I think the upcoming academic year should be distance learning, but I'm not a health official/provincial politician. Also, you'll be informed by your recruiting office. You could fire them an email/phone call, but I don't think people can answer that question at the moment.


----------



## Tubst3rz

Hey boys, 

I’m still holding my breath out here, but I think my chance has gone. I’m in selection for NWO, but there has been no communication on my progress other than my medical is still under review in Ottawa. Should I move on?


----------



## jaysfan17

Tubst3rz said:
			
		

> Hey boys,
> 
> I’m still holding my breath out here, but I think my chance has gone. I’m in selection for NWO, but there has been no communication on my progress other than my medical is still under review in Ottawa. Should I move on?



No, wait it out. Selections are still going on.


----------



## junker2122

"Quebec applicants for aircrew jobs cant go do their ACS because of the interprovincial travel restrictions."

Thats what my ccm told me today. Only one person from Quebec got the chance to go to Trenton for an Aircrew Selection Test since septembre. Do someone know when this restriction will be removed or when more Quebec applicants will have the opportunity to do the CFAST.

Thanks to all.


----------



## JF49

Has anyone heard anything for ROTP FY 2021-2022?


----------



## jman579

JF49 said:


> Has anyone heard anything for ROTP FY 2021-2022?


I was placed on the competition list for ROTP FY 2021-2022 back in mid December. The captain who conducted my interview told me that offers usually start going out in March, but I'm unsure if that would be delayed because of COVID-19. Have you heard anything?


----------



## JF49

jman579 said:


> I was placed on the competition list for ROTP FY 2021-2022 back in mid December. The captain who conducted my interview told me that offers usually start going out in March, but I'm unsure if that would be delayed because of COVID-19. Have you heard anything?


Hi! I was placed in the competition list about a month ago. Unfortunately I haven't heard any news yet. I've heard of offers going out between Feb-May in the previous years but yeah I guess COVID could delay things. Hopefully we hear something in March!


----------



## AliTheAce

I came back from Aircrew Selections for Pilot on Feb 2, thankfully passed this time after failing my first attempt in Jan 2019! I'm done the medical/interview, all I have left is the CFEME medical done in Toronto. Any Pilot applicants here done that recently? I'm in Ontario only a 30 minute drive from DRDC Toronto.


----------



## S2020

JF49 said:


> Hi! I was placed in the competition list about a month ago. Unfortunately I haven't heard any news yet. I've heard of offers going out between Feb-May in the previous years but yeah I guess COVID could delay things. Hopefully we hear something in March!





Tubst3rz said:


> Hey boys,
> 
> I’m still holding my breath out here, but I think my chance has gone. I’m in selection for NWO, but there has been no communication on my progress other than my medical is still under review in Ottawa. Should I move on?


Hi, I am in the same boat as you last year...did you end up getting the offer from RMC? not sure if offers are sent in summer as well. My application is also stuck on medical stage from over 2-3 months now. Thanks.


----------

